# Peanuts and Mimosa trees



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think bees get any significant amounts of nectar or pollen from peanuts and have never seen them work the blooms. I have seen honey bees on mimosa, but I am not sure what kind of nectar source they actually provide. I do not believe it is very significant. What I have learned, at least in my area of south Alabama, is that the Chinese tallow (called "Japanese Tallow" and "popcorn tree") blooms at roughly the same time as the mimosa does. Bees fill boxes full of Chinese tallow honey. So it has always been hard for me to determine to what degree the mimosa was contributing to the flow. I don't know if Chinese tallow is abundant in your area of Alabama or not.


----------



## JSneed (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for the response. That’s what I was afraid I would hear. My bees have been bringing in three different colors if pollen, we’ve been trying to figure out from what. I guess it’s corn, soybeans and cotton. 

We actually have 2 popcorn trees in the yard. My wife’s grandfather dug them up for her in the late 80s. He lived in Bullock county. Up here in Lawrence county I guess it gets too cold cause they’ve never bloomed.


----------

